# help on taking clomid safley?



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hello girls !
I'm new on this strand. well here goes, Ive just been diagnosed with pcos, but cons said he wont help me till i loose 6 more stone Ive already lost 2! so after much deliberation with my conscience i am now considering purchasing clomid of the net. i know its risky but i am not going to sit around loosing 6 stone over how many years! i was wondering how do you take it ?  and how much? i should also make you aware that i have had no period for 2 years, so i know i have to induce menstruation with progesterone. please help me Lady's I'm a desperate woman!  i will not sit back and watch my life fly by because the docs wont help me. thanks sarahx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Sarah

Sorry to hear of your situation.

I know you may be desperate but please please think carefully before self-administering any type of drug yourself from the internet or anywhere. Clomid is a very powerfull drug, please seek the proper GP/hospital guidance if you can.

Amanda


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

sarah, you are probably not going to like me answer but i have to agree with amanda.  There are some serious side effects with clomid (not only the moodswings, but you could over stimulate your ovaries; the packs of clomid also give a warning about the increased risk of ovarian cancer - so these are serious drugs).  YOu also need to get the dosage right, or you might be taking a course of drugs and not even know if they are working which would be a waste.  YOu mention that you dont have regular af, and i would really really really recommend in the strongest manner not to self diagose.  Perhaps you could go to a private consultant and pay the £150 or so fee, and they will probably give you the prescription, but at least it will be coming from a medical view point and they will give you a scan to see how you are progressing.
I understand your feelings, but i cant give you advice i feel might harm you - take the energy you have and the desire to get a plan together, but do this with proper advice
wishing you ltos of luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
I'm fairly new to Clomid myself but really find the advice of these ladies invaluable....however, although I'm new to taking Clomid I'm afraid I can only agree fully with what both Amanda & Safarigirl have already said.  Clomid is a "strong" drug with many side effects - some of them can be serious, as mentioned.  For what it's worth, I personally would never take any drug like Clomid without having the full backing, advice & knowledge of my consultant....if things go wrong who would you turn to ?  

Also, without your consultants knowledge how would you be monitored to ensure that 1) it was working eg scans, blood tests etc 2) if it was working that your ovaries weren't over stimulated 3) exactly how many follies you had because of risk of multiple births  (which in turn increases risk to babies & you)
Also, if your consultant is concerned about your weight then there must be genuine concern for your health regards taking Clomid, not just because he's unwilling to help you....so please please think carefully before you take "unprescribed" Clomid bought off the internet.

As for you not having had a period for 2 years - I would definitely go back to your consultant to discuss this - please don't try to "induce" your own period - it needs proper medical attention & investigation.

I understand it must be frustrating regards being told to lose so much weight but I really think this is for your own health safety, as well as that of possible unborn child....the fact you've already lost a fair amount is really positive - don't give up sight of that - you've already achieved alot - take it in little steps rather than looking at the whole which probably seems pretty daunting.    I've never tried it myself (although am thinking about it to assist fertility) but have you ever considered acupuncture for weight loss ?  My cousin is overweight & has just started acupuncture & "cupping" (like Gwyneth Paltrow had) & she's lost 1 stone already (in about 6weeks I think but don't quote me on that !).  It also really helps her mental wellbeing as she also suffers from depression - perhaps this is something you could look into as it also helps with fertility... 

I really hope you don't take offence to anything I've said as it certainly isn't my intention....I just felt I had to respond to you.  I can fully understand how desperate you must feel & how fruitless the whole process must feel for you....but I urge you to get professional advice regards Clomid...

Ultimately its your decision but personally I'd not even consider taking such a powerful & potentially potent drug without my consultants acceptance.
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hi ladies,
i soppose i was expecting this really. i have already lost 2 stone, i have another 6 to loose! i think you'd be surprised just how many women have to self prescribe. i have spoken to a lot of women in the same situation as my self with my sort of weight to loose, and I'm saddened to find out that women larger than me a receiving treatment and i am not,   i have come to the conclusion over the last three years that i will not be helped and i have to help myself. i am sick of looking forward to appointments and then come out crying and crying for weeks on end. i do suffer with depression and this constant struggle is wearing me thin. what am i sopposed to do? give up? because believe me there has been plenty of times when i couldn't go on anymore. i don't know how much longer i can fight for. i have been prescribed progesterone by the doc, so I'm not inducing my own period. no own will help, so i will help my self. 
thanks.....Sarah...x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Sarah
I really am sorry you are feeling so blue and probably lonely in this ff battle we are all on .... it is a nightmare at times .... please dont take this the wrong way, but you are 23 and although i understand that you have been ttc for 2 years, in my opinion you really do have the time to work towards this goal you want slowly and properly. (I'm 42 so maybe i'm biased and therefore you can ignore htis advise if you want)  (Please dont take this the wrong way in no way am i trying to underestimate how difficult things are for you, but its not as if you are 45 with time really running out....)  YOu have already done so well to lose so much weight, and i am sure you will find treatment.,
I really wish you well, and pershaps once your period has been induced that would be a good point to start from


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Sarah

Excellent advise from SafariGirl, please think again before you decide to take these drugs on you own without your GP approval.  I'm 36 and tried for 10+ years, you are so young and have much time left to achieve your dream.

Good luck
Amanda


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI Sarah

Have you heard of Agnus Castus? This is a herbal remady to help regulate your periods. I would have thought this would be pretty safe for you to try?

Good Luck and well done on your weight loos, that is fantastic 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

I can understand how you feel, but have to reiterate what everyone is saying to you about taking prescribed drugs without the support of your GP.  It is extremely dangerous to do so.  Please re-consider.

As Amanda says, you are very young and have lots of time on your side.  I am 41 and have been trying for 13 years to conceive!!

Laine x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 
I'm really saddened to read that you're so down & feel depressed by the whole situation you're in....unfortunately ttc can be a real emotional roller coaster & its not easy I know.
I'm sorry but I do have to agree with the other ladies, at 23 you really are still young - I'm 36 (going on 37  !) & have been ttc for just over 2 years now. I understand you've been ttc for 2 years but I actually have some friends with no medical issues at all who took years to conceive - it took one couple 18mths with 1st & about 2 years with 2nd, the other couple it took them 3 years to conceive with their little girl. It's not easy I know when it seems others around you are getting pregnant at the drop of a hat - but I really don't think its advisable to self prescribe Clomid without having proper monitoring. If you're not monitored then you run the risk of over stimulated ovaries (OHSS) - this doesn't just mean that you ovaries would produce too many immature follies but you'd be in immense pain & could also lead to complete infertility because of damaged ovaries & possibly tubes...please please think very carefully about the risks to yourself.

As I mentioned before - what about acupuncture - I've heard many excellent reviews on having this to help with weight loss, fertility, depression....

I found this info on the internet which may interest you & I hope make you reconsider what could possibly be a dangerous course of action should you take unprescribed Clomid bought off the internet. I'm not saying any of this to scaremonger, purely to give some non-professional, non-medical advice regarding a very powerful fertility drug.

http://www.drugstory.org/feature/mailorderdanger.asp  
(there's actually a whole paragraph relating to Clomid further down page as well)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I just want to reiterate what the others are saying.  Clomid is extremely powerful and must be supervised by a doctor.  Apart from anything else you may actually harm yourself and stop yourself from every conceiving have you thought of that?

you are only young and trying for 2 years I'm afraid isn't that long.  I'm 30 and have been trying for 5 years.  I've gone through things the right way, tests, diet etc etc and I am finally now have results and clomid is working for me.

don't just think of the short term gains of doing this, think of the long term harm you may do to yourself.  good luck.


----------

